# Downstairs Handgun Storage



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out handgun storage for my downstairs. I don't want to leave a hidden but unlocked gun downstairs at night, but it is a pain to carry it up and down the stairs every night. And I like having a gun downstairs while my wife and I are home.

I read that most thieves can find the hiding places (fairly common places) of guns in under 4 minutes. Of course, this is from the Biometric Wallsafe website so I am sure it was a little biased.

I was gonna get one of these:
http://www.earthtechproducts.com/p2604.html?productid=p2604&channelid=NEXTA
seems a little cheaper.

What does everybody do?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Problem with those little safes is that burglar will probably just take the whole safe and open it later.

I have a biometric wall-vault that is mounted between studs and is wired to household current with battery backup.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kenn said:


> I have been trying to figure out handgun storage for my downstairs. I don't want to leave a hidden but unlocked gun downstairs at night, but it is a pain to carry it up and down the stairs every night. And I like having a gun downstairs while my wife and I are home...


A friend of mine used to keep a 9mm Glock tucked in among the books, in a bookcase near his front door. It was up high enough so the kids couldn't get it, and it was invisible, but he and his wife had instant access.
Would a burglar search through a case of books? Probably not.
(What do you burglars out there think about this?)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

They have those "gun magnet" things that allow you to hide a gun under a coffee table or other out of reach areas. Not something I'd personally use, especially with the kids around, but it's an option. One of the products even showed you could mount your gun in the shower so you're never unarmed. :anim_lol:



I wish I had a Mr. & Mrs. Smith bunker complete with the arsenal and all the cash!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Simple, if my pants are on my pistol is with me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Before I had a son, I had guns in drawers and other places all over the house.

Not possible any longer...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

submoa said:


> Problem with those little safes is that burglar will probably just take the whole safe and open it later.
> 
> I have a biometric wall-vault that is mounted between studs and is wired to household current with battery backup.


That thing is awesome! I've never seen anything like that before.

-Jeff-


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

That biometric vault is really cool. Your starting to see safes like that at gun shows here in Dallas. (It's really expensive though.)
Here is there product info, they even have a little video:
http://www.earthtechproducts.com/p801.html?productid=p801&channelid=FROOG

^sub, how hard was this to install? Did you have to tear up your wall a whole lot? - I am not very handy.

I like Steve's idea of a bookshelf gun. I guess I could do a hollowed out book. - problem with that is too many of our friends like to browse through our books when we entertain (my wife works in a UNT library, so that is the first place they go/I think my friends are just socially inept computer programmers). Maybe I'll put it into something that no one will read, like a biography on Michael Dukakis. (War and Peace would also be funny)


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

1st floor coat closet, I have a GunVault mounted on a piece of plywood, and the plywood bolted into the wall studs.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

not handgun...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

submoa said:


> not handgun...


Sweet!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most my stuff is locked down but I have a coffee table that can hold a few rifles and pistols. It has locks but most people don't even think to look for them because it just looks like furniture. I don't like those little lock boxes because someone could just take it. Loy of people like them though. I got the coffee table and an end table that both have the secret doors and they all lock. I don't keep a whole lot in them but they are pretty neat. I wouldn't have issue just using those but I have a good heavy safe too:smt033


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Most my stuff is locked down but I have a coffee table that can hold a few rifles and pistols. It has locks but most people don't even think to look for them because it just looks like furniture. I don't like those little lock boxes because someone could just take it. Loy of people like them though. I got the coffee table and an end table that both have the secret doors and they all lock. I don't keep a whole lot in them but they are pretty neat. I wouldn't have issue just using those but I have a good heavy safe too:smt033


Cool, where did you get the coffee table?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

kenn said:


> ^sub, how hard was this to install? Did you have to tear up your wall a whole lot? - I am not very handy.


Easy if you have basic skills. Difficult if you do not. Kit comes with a template. Wiring was a little more difficult.

1. Turn off breaker to room.
2. Locate gap in studs directly above existing outlet.
3. Remove outlet and socket, exposing wiring box.
4. Use a pizza knife and level, score drywall between studs according to template.
5. Use drywall saw to make hole for safe.
6. Use fishtape to draw nm wiring from existing outlet wiring box to hole.
7. Connect new nm wiring to existing outlet wiring.
8. Run other end of nm wire into oldwork box. Attach nm wire to new outlet unit. Plug AC adapter into new outlet. Wrap everything in electrical tape. Push whole outlet/AC adaptor inside inside oldwork box. Run AC adapter jack out of oldwork box. Close up oldwork box and attach to stud inside wall, just beneath hole.
9. Press-fit safe inside hole and mark bolt holes on studs.
10. Drill pilot holes into studs.
11. Load batteries and connect AC adaptor jack to safe.
12. Insert safe into hole and bolt into studs.
13. Put outlet back together.
14. Turn on breaker.
15. Program safe and admire your work.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I keep most guns in a steel lock box mounted to a wall. I have two 12 gauges loaded with 00 buck hidden. I generally have my gun on around the house.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's another option: www.plainsights.com. Not as secure as a safe, but there's no hole cuttin' or wiring needed. ;-)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a larger gun safe that has my long guns and some of my pistols in it. We got a new two-story house while I've been deployed, and I've been mulling over "downstairs defense" options.

My current thinking is a simple, non-biometric locking box on the shelf of the downstairs coat closet. I'll put my Glock 17 in it. I'll attach the key to the safe to my car keys. When I come home, I'll open the safe. When I go out, I'll lock the safe as I retrieve my car keys. I'll lock the safe at night when I set the alarm.

I'm not that concerned about a burglar walking off with it. I have an alarm system, decent doors and a dog, but even if a burglar got past those things, well, he'd only be walking off with an easily-replaced $400 cookie-cutter Glock. There are enough illegal guns floating around Arizona that one more 9mm won't matter much.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That coffee table can be seen here http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6371098

They usually have an end table to match this. I got them both. I don't think this type thing should replace a quality safe but it can come in handy :smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i voted locked wall safe but my actual case was not on the list
i have a combo lock safe that holds one handgun
it is in an empty dresser drawer - easy to open and hit the combo with fingers in the dark.......

i wish i could afford a big safe


----------

